# YouTube und Gameplay Videos



## raubu86 (26. Dezember 2018)

Hallo Community,

wusste jetzt nicht genau in welchen Bereich dieses Thema passen würde.

Ich habe Interesse meine Spiele Aufzuzeichnen und die dann auf YouTube hochladen. Nichts proffessionelles. Nur aus Spaß. Es hat auch seinen Reiz irgendwie.

Nur bevor ich es machen möchte, will ich mich natürlich ein Paar Sachen wissen:

Darf man eigentlich Gameplay Videos hochladen?
Muss man irgendwelche Lizenzen haben?
Ich möchte gerne ein Hauptbild in meinen Kanal hochladen. Das gilt auch für die Thumbnails für meine Videos und Playlisten. Kann ich irgendein beliebiges Bild zb. Wallpaper im Internet aussuchen und das benutzen? Oder muss man da auch vorsichtig sein?
Ist es gefährlich wenn ich UNCUT spiele über Steam spiele die ich per VPN aktiviert habe, als Gameplay hochlade von YouTube oder gar Steam gebannt zu werden?
Woher soll Steam wissen wenn ich in den Beschreibungen nichts von Steam erwähne oder wenn ich das Video ab da aufnehme wo das Menü anfängt. Naja wenn die Errungenschaften aufploppen, dann ist es ja klar. *Mist* Kann man das ausblenden?

Hoffe ihr könnt helfen und teilt eure Erfahrung


----------



## pphs (26. Dezember 2018)

Nutzungsbedingungen
 - YouTube


hat 3 sekunden gedauert.


----------

